# 280zx turbo



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

hey does anyone have pics of the 280zx turbocharger????


----------



## fairgentleman Z (Nov 5, 2002)

all pictures can be found at www.racetep.com


----------



## sentra_ga16det (Sep 8, 2002)

*stuff*

which is better a t3 or the 280zx turbo??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

The 280ZX turbo is a T-3.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

You can upgrade it of course, but it is a T3.


----------

